# Losing OTA channels periodically



## insimbi

I've been having an issue lately where my OTA channels are just missing from my Guide completely. I have to reboot the 922 and wait 10 mins before they show back up again. Quite a pain when I'm recording 2 shows and want to then watch an OTA channel and it's not available.

Has anyone else experienced this or know of a solution?


----------



## BobaBird

My project this afternoon is to put in my 3rd MT2 module. The first 2 stopped tuning some channels, but I never had channels drop from the guide. Recording events wouldn't show in the DVR list even though the daily schedule showed "completed."


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I have had a few times when my OTA data becomes corrupt. Hasn't happened in a while (fingers crossed) but I have seen the database completely filled with garbage... and that required a full reset before I could scan again.

Other than that... the only time I've seen channels go away is if I was screwing with my antenna setup or the local station was having issues.


----------



## JeffN9

Stewart Vernon said:


> I have had a few times when my OTA data becomes corrupt. Hasn't happened in a while (fingers crossed) but I have seen the database completely filled with garbage... and that required a full reset before I could scan again.


This same thing happened to me this morning. When I first turned on the receiver I had the aquiring sat. signal message. At first I thought it was because of the inch of wet snow we had overnight. When the signal did come back though I had the sat. channels but no OTA. When I tried to re-scan the locals all I had were weird computer symbols were the channel list should be and the 922 wouldn't scan. I will do a re-boot tonight.

I posted this on the "other" forum earlier today. Several people there have also reported this issue.


----------



## JeffN9

Thanks. First day with the quote button apparently


----------



## Stewart Vernon

JeffN9 said:


> Thanks. First day with the quote button apparently


No problem... It is easier for me to just fix it (close the quote) when I see a glitch like that on a reply 

Fortunately, regarding the OTA corruption, I've only had the massive corrupted OTA happen a couple of times. A few other intermittent problems, but the really nasty one like you just experienced is fortunately a rarity.


----------



## JeffN9

I did a front panel re-set yesterday which brought the 922 back to the point of being able to re-scan my locals which I did last night. I had deleted all of the alien symbols from the channel list when I was trying to re-scan yesterday before the re-boot. Not sure if I had left that info there whether the channels would have come back on there own after the re-set or not. The guide data for about 1/2 of my locals came back right away. The rest had guide data by this morning.

Somewhat of a pain but everything is back to normal now.


----------



## Jhon69

It still does,but the issue is deeper than that,people need to access what is happening and make the proper adjustments.Dish is beta testing the Hopper and Joey,it has PTAT which has to do with locals on satellite.I see changes in my guide every day and sometimes several times a day in my guide with my HD locals,while I don't see any problems with my SD locals.

I bought my 922/wMT2 because at the time it was not offered by DISH,I wanted the new format to see and test it for myself.Here is my solutions to the problems I have seen:

I took out my MT2,to be reinstalled at a later time when issues subside.

I set up my local channel timers to use my SD channels only(setup guide option for SD&HD).

Make sure my guide list is always set to My Channels,no other option.

I do not do a Favorites List because it will get jumbled up with these issues.

I try to stay away from going into Duo Mode when I do I lose timers.

These are a few of my solutions to make things work right on my 922,the people that are running the 722k are also experiencing similar issues.



Good Luck!.


----------



## JeffN9

Last night and continuing into this morning when trying to switch from a OTA channel to a sat. channel the aquiring sat. signal message comes up and basically freezes everything. The only way I could navigate away from that was to go into the menu and pull up the guide from there and select a OTA channel to go back to. I did not try going to another sat. channel so I don't know if that would have worked. 

My guess is that this is somehow related to the last problem. Removing the MT2 module is not a very good option for me since the only way I get my local channels in HD is OTA. I have western arc and my locals in HD are on 61.5 (eastern). From what I've been reading about eastern arc and snow I may never switch. I could watch the locals in sd but yuck!


----------



## Jhon69

Jhon69 said:


> It still does,but the issue is deeper than that,people need to access what is happening and make the proper adjustments.Dish is beta testing the Hopper and Joey,it has PTAT which has to do with locals on satellite.I see changes in my guide every day and sometimes several times a day in my guide with my HD locals,while I don't see any problems with my SD locals.
> 
> I bought my 922/wMT2 because at the time it was not offered by DISH,I wanted the new format to see and test it for myself.Here is my solutions to the problems I have seen:
> 
> I took out my MT2,to be reinstalled at a later time when issues subside.
> 
> I set up my local channel timers to use my SD channels only(setup guide option for SD&HD).
> 
> Make sure my guide list is always set to My Channels,no other option.
> 
> I do not do a Favorites List because it will get jumbled up with these issues.
> 
> I try to stay away from going into Duo Mode when I do I lose timers.
> 
> These are a few of my solutions to make things work right on my 922,the people that are running the 722k are also experiencing similar issues.
> 
> Good Luck!.


The main problem I was having was when I bought my 922 and activated it ,the previous owner's local channels kept appearing in my guide.This was what was messing up my local channels programming information and causing issues with recordings.

After trying resets and discussing the problem with DISH Advanced Tech,they recommended sending out a technican who when arriving and seeing what my problem was also called DISH Advanced Tech and both of them was able to correct my problems.

So now yesterday I reinstalled my MT2 Module and it looks like my problems for now have been solved.But I will continue to test and search for problems that may show up and report them here.


----------

